# Just bought a 13.5" Trek 4300... too small for 5'6" person?



## tenchichrono (Jun 26, 2012)

Bought it for $180 off of craigslist... size didn't seem too small... at first that is... anybody else ride < 15.5" and is about 5'6-5'7"?


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Thats way too small. That'd be good for someone around or even under 5'0. The next size up, the 15.5 might even be a bit on the small side. You'd likely fit two sizes up. The 13.5 is tiny for you.


----------



## tenchichrono (Jun 26, 2012)

I was riding around in it and it was kinda fun like a bmx bike.


----------



## tenchichrono (Jun 26, 2012)

What if I post a longer seat post?


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

^^^^^^^ Then you will look like a clown on a circus bike.


----------



## LarryWallwart (Sep 5, 2012)

For $180 I'd ride it. LOL and I am 6'2" 

You said you are 5'-6" but do you have a long torso or long legs, that will make a difference too. If you have shorter legs, I bet you would have a fine ride. I'd rather have a bike that is too small than to big.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

lol thats too small.. too short. the higher up you go, the more your geo is messed up and you're hunched over the handle bars. my gf's 5'2 and rides one that size. you need at least 15-16, i'm you're height and ride a 16 perfectly.


----------



## nick753 (Aug 20, 2012)

I am between 5'6 and 5'7 and I ride a medium, which is between 17 and 18", but I am right on the borderline of riding a frame that's 'too big.'


----------



## Mazda Guy (Jul 12, 2012)

It all depends on you, and of course the frame's just general geometry. The frame of my bike is 15.5", a small, and I'm 5'10", and it fits me perfectly, with me being 5'10".

If you're curious, find a LBS that can take a look at how you sit on it themselves. The biggest thing is how comfortable you are on the bike.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

if you're looking at extended seat posts.... it can't be comfortable lol


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

I have the 16" and I'm 5' 7", I wouldn't want it any smaller. The seat is already as far back as it will go, and I've wondered about putting a longer stem on it. Sweet bike though, good buy!

You could try a setback seatpost to add some room.


----------



## BigKahuna (Jan 19, 2004)

I had a 13" Trek here at the house for a week or so, fixing it up. My wife is between 5=6" ad 5-7", and it was WAY too small for her. That's basically a kids bike, or for someone under 5-2".


----------



## LarryWallwart (Sep 5, 2012)

if it doesn't fit you, maybe you can take it to the LBS and trade for something used in your size. Don't let them know how good of a deal you got on it.


----------



## funx (Sep 11, 2012)

*Need some help with new K2 bike*

I'm totally new to biking and I just got a K2 Base Sport. When I switch gears (1 on left and around 3 on right) it seems as though the chain starts "skipping" or something randomly. This is obviously not normal. This is not the case when the right speed shifter is at around 1 or 6. Is it because maybe it's new? It's brand new.


----------



## johnlo (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm 5'4" and I have a 13" Trek. It fits me much better then the 16". The 16" was touch me too much while standing


----------

